# Update on MUCC Lame Duck Legislative Issues



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

TO: MUCC Club Email Contacts
FROM: Dennis Fox, MUCC Policy Director
DATE: December 16, 2002

RE: Update on MUCC Lame Duck Legislative Issues

Below is an update on the issues the MUCC Policy Staff worked on in the final days of legislative session referred to as lame duck. If you could pass this information along to the MUCC clubs and/or individuals in your area it would be very helpful. 

**************************************************** 
HB 6337 - Carry Concealed Weapons (CCW)

Please call Governor John Engler  (517) 373-3400, and urge him to sign HB 6337 into law. HB 6337, sponsored by Representative Scott Hummel (DeWitt), passed the House of Representatives by an 88-11 vote and the State Senate by a 30-3 vote. MUCC supported HB 6337 because MUCCs two priorities - removal of parking lots and restaurants (licensed under the Liquor Control Code) from the list of weapon free zones  and the streamlining of the renewal process are contained in the bill. HB 6337 allows CCW holders to carry in restaurants that have 51 percent of total income from food sales. In order to reduce confusion as to where people can carry, HB 6337 requires the Liquor Control Commission to create a standard sign to be used by those businesses which fit the 51 percent criteria and where a CCW holder can legally enter. Under current law, it is illegal for a licensed CCW holder to carry a firearm in a weapon free zone. HB 6337 will also lengthen the license from three to five years. HB 6337 was given immediate effect by both the House and the Senate, which signifies that the bill will become law as soon as it is signed by the Governor. For a complete list of changes included in HB 6337 call Jason Dinsmore, MUCC Resource Policy Assistant, at 517/346-6484.

HB 5953  Right to Forest

Please call Governor John Engler  (517) 373-3400, and urge him to sign HB 5953 into law. HB 5953 has passed the House of Representative by a 97-0 vote and the State Senate by a 35-0 vote. HB 5953, sponsored by Representative Ken Bradstreet (Gaylord) will create the Right to Forest Act. Under the bill, forestry operations would not be considered to be a public or private nuisance if the operations alleged to be a nuisance conformed to generally accepted forestry management practices in accordance with the policies of the DNR. MUCC is supporting this bill because forestry operations are important to maintaining healthy forests which are a valuable tool in wildlife management. The bill applies to both state and private forests. 

HB 6418 Great Lakes Shorelines

No action was taken by the Legislature on this bill.

Representative Brian Palmer has introduced HB 6418, to allow for various Great Lakes shoreline beach maintenance activities due to the low water levels. MUCC is opposed to HB 6418 because the proposed beach maintenance activities will destroy important wetland habitat that is crucial to fish and game animal species thus resulting in the loss of hunting and fishing opportunities. 

HB 6380  Bill Boards

No action was taken by the Legislature on this bill.

HB 6380, sponsored by Representative Jud Gilbert (Algonac) would allow more bill boards under the new names of bulletin and poster to be used in Michigan. MUCC is opposed to HB 6380 based on numerous policies adopted in the 1970s and 80s and because we spend millions of dollars to protect our natural resources yet allow these billboards to hide those resources from view. 

SB 1521 & 1522  Hunting/Fishing License and State Park Entrance Fee Authority

No action was taken by the Legislature on these bills. MUCC will be working to re-introduce these bills for passage early next year. 

The Michigan United Conservation Clubs (MUCC) is supporting SB 1521 & SB 1522, introduced by Senator George McManus (Traverse City), because they will delegate the authority to establish fees for hunting and fishing licenses and state park entrance fees from the Legislature to the Natural Resources Commission (NRC). MUCCs support is based on policy adopted in 1996 calling for all authority for fish, wildlife and habitat management to be vested in the NRC. MUCC believes this package of bills is consistent with the legislative authorities delegated to the NRC with passage of Proposal G in 1996, which allows the NRC to set regulations for the taking of game.

Thanks for your help, and if you have any questions please let me know.

Dennis Fox, (517) 346-6487 (phone), [email protected] - email


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

(MUCC) is supporting SB 1521 & SB 1522, introduced by Senator George McManus (Traverse City),


Does that include them tasty Doves?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

HB 6337 - Carry Concealed Weapons (CCW)

Law (if signed) will take effect July 1, 2003.

Steve


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Trout-I tried to pm you on this, but the software wouldn't let me?? 

I believe this bill will transfer authority of setting, ie., raising or lowering, fees for hunting and fishing licenses and state park fees from the Legislature, who must now approve all increase or decrease proposals, to the NRC...to be honest with you, I'm not sure that's a good idea...

HB 5478 is the bill that would give authority to the NRC to restablish what's a game animal...like doves...

Linda


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

hmmm...now I can't edit my own post...problems tonight, Steve? I just wanted to add that, last I heard, HB 5478 was buried in committee...and if our new governor has anything to say about it, it will never see the light of day...L


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linda G. _
> *hmmm...now I can't edit my own post...problems tonight, Steve? I just wanted to add that, last I heard, HB 5478 was buried in committee...and if our new governor has anything to say about it, it will never see the light of day...L *


Linda--
My understanding from the MCRGO site was that it had been passed by both houses last week and was sent to the governor's desk. If Engler does sign/not sign it it becomes law in 15 days. If he veto's it the congress could over ride that veto--anyhow, both are before she takes office.

Oops--wrong bill. I am referring to the CCW bill, and maybe I am the wrong Steve

Steve


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Hitech-I was referring to Steve, administrator...but no, you weren't wrong, I just checked the Legislature's site, and YES HB 5478 has quietly been passed by both the House and the Senate as far as I can tell, they didn't have any of the text journals on the web as yet...lame duck legislatures are great, this one quietly was unearthed, and FLEW through...but I wouldn't get too excited yet, folks, this should be checked, as that site isn't the easiest thing to understand, and even if it makes it to law, we're a LONG LONG way from a dove hunt. Just look at what Wisconsin's going through, and with Ms. Granholm's recent choice of advisors, I would say we're not going to see anything like a dove hunt for at least the next four years...Linda


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Linda, just looked at your account and you should be able to edit your own posts.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

probably just a fluke in the software...I haven't checked today, but last night it wouldn't let me pm anybody, and it wouldn't let me edit my own posts. It told me I didn't have permission...but I could still post replies...odd...no problem, tho, don't worry about it. L


----------

